# تفسير الكتاب المقدس لابونا داود لمعي كامل بعهدية وتحميل مباشر [mp3]



## dr markos (10 فبراير 2012)

*سلام المسيح لكل اخواتى بالمنتدى الكريم*
* النهارده انا هاجمعلكوا سلسلة عظات*
* تفسير  الكتاب   المقدس*
*لابونا  داود   لمعى  *
*اولا العهد القديم*
* ومنها عظات  على   الاسفار  *
* ومنها الدراسه فى صورة شخصيات*
* يارب تعجبكوا*

* سفر نحميا*





http://adf.ly/5MoXR
http://adf.ly/5MoXS
http://adf.ly/5MoXU
*سفر استير بالتتمة*



http://adf.ly/5Mpj8
http://adf.ly/5Mpj9
http://adf.ly/5MpjA
http://adf.ly/5MpjB
http://adf.ly/5MpjC

*شخصية ايليا النبى النارى*



 http://adf.ly/5MpuO
http://adf.ly/5MpuP

*سفر زكريا*


http://adf.ly/5Mq01
http://adf.ly/5Mq03
http://adf.ly/5Mq04
http://adf.ly/5Mq05
http://adf.ly/5Mq06
http://adf.ly/5Mq07
http://adf.ly/5Mq08
http://adf.ly/5Mq0A
http://adf.ly/5Mq0D
http://adf.ly/5Mq0E
http://adf.ly/5Mq0G

* شخصية موسى*


http://adf.ly/5MqCf
http://adf.ly/5MqCh
http://adf.ly/5MqCi
http://adf.ly/5MqCj
http://adf.ly/5MqCk
http://adf.ly/5MqCl
http://adf.ly/5MqCm
http://adf.ly/5MqCn
http://adf.ly/5MqCo
http://adf.ly/5MqCp
http://adf.ly/5MqCq
http://adf.ly/5MqCr
http://adf.ly/5MqCs

*سفر عاموس*



http://adf.ly/5MqbY
http://adf.ly/5Mqba
http://adf.ly/5Mqbb
*شخصية اليشع*



http://adf.ly/5Mqgx
http://adf.ly/5Mqgy
http://adf.ly/5Mqgz
*شخصية ملاخى*




http://adf.ly/5MqnZ
http://adf.ly/5Mqna
http://adf.ly/5Mqnc
*شخصية هارون الكاهن*




http://adf.ly/5Mqrv
http://adf.ly/5Mqrw
http://adf.ly/5Mqrx
*شخصية يفتاح الجلعادى*


http://adf.ly/5MqwE
http://adf.ly/5MqwF


*شخصية يهوشافاط الملك*


http://adf.ly/5Mr10
http://adf.ly/5Mr11
http://adf.ly/5Mr12
http://adf.ly/5Mr13

*شخصية يونان النبى*



http://adf.ly/5Mr6e
http://adf.ly/5Mr6f


*شخصية يوئيل*



http://adf.ly/5MrA4
http://adf.ly/5MrA5
http://adf.ly/5MrA6

*شخصية يوسف*



 http://adf.ly/5MrFU
http://adf.ly/5MrFV

* شخصية يشوع*



http://adf.ly/5MrO2
http://adf.ly/5MrO5
http://adf.ly/5MrO6
http://adf.ly/5MrO8
http://adf.ly/5MrOA
http://adf.ly/5MrOB
http://adf.ly/5MrOC
http://adf.ly/5MrOD
http://adf.ly/5MrOE
http://adf.ly/5MrOG
http://adf.ly/5MrOH
http://adf.ly/5MrOI



*شخصية يعقوب*




http://adf.ly/5MrZh
http://adf.ly/5MrZi
* شخصية ادم*



http://adf.ly/5MreB
http://adf.ly/5MreD

* شخصية اشعياء*




http://adf.ly/5Mrlk
http://adf.ly/5Mrlo
http://adf.ly/5Mrlp
http://adf.ly/5Mrlq
http://adf.ly/5Mrlr
http://adf.ly/5Mrls
http://adf.ly/5Mrlt
http://adf.ly/5Mrlu
http://adf.ly/5Mrlv
http://adf.ly/5Mrlx
http://adf.ly/5Mrly
http://adf.ly/5Mrlz
http://adf.ly/5Mrm1
http://adf.ly/5Mrm2
http://adf.ly/5Mrm3
http://adf.ly/5Mrm4
http://adf.ly/5Mrm5
http://adf.ly/5Mrm6
http://adf.ly/5Mrm7
http://adf.ly/5Ms8C
http://adf.ly/5Ms8D
*شخصية ابراهيم*



http://adf.ly/5MsAl
http://adf.ly/5MsAm
http://adf.ly/5MsAn
http://adf.ly/5MsAo
http://adf.ly/5MsAp
http://adf.ly/5MsAq

* شخصية بلعام*

http://adf.ly/5MsJq
http://adf.ly/5MsJs

* شخصية جدعون*




http://adf.ly/5MsMM
http://adf.ly/5MsMN


* شخصية حبقوق*


http://adf.ly/5MsOl
http://adf.ly/5MsOm

* شخصية حجى*




http://adf.ly/5MsRV
*شخصية حزقيال


*

http://adf.ly/5MsW5
http://adf.ly/5MsW6
http://adf.ly/5MsW7
http://adf.ly/5MsW8
http://adf.ly/5MsW9

* 
شخصية دانيال


*

http://adf.ly/5Msbd
http://adf.ly/5Msbf
http://adf.ly/5Msbj
http://adf.ly/5Msbl
http://adf.ly/5Msbo
http://adf.ly/5Msbq
http://adf.ly/5Msbr
*شخصية راعوث*


http://adf.ly/5MsiV
http://adf.ly/5MsiW


* شخصية شمشون*




http://adf.ly/5Mslf
http://adf.ly/5Msli


* شخصية صموئيل*




http://adf.ly/5Msof
http://adf.ly/5Msoj

* شخصية عزرا*


http://adf.ly/5MssC
http://adf.ly/5MssD
http://adf.ly/5MssE
http://adf.ly/5MssF
http://adf.ly/5MssG
http://adf.ly/5MssH
*شخصية داود*


http://adf.ly/5Mt2l
http://adf.ly/5Mt2m
http://adf.ly/5Mt2n
http://adf.ly/5Mt2o
http://adf.ly/5Mt2p
http://adf.ly/5Mt2q
http://adf.ly/5Mt2r
http://adf.ly/5Mt2s
http://adf.ly/5Mt2t
http://adf.ly/5Mt2u
http://adf.ly/5Mt2v
http://adf.ly/5Mt2w
*شخصية هوشع*


http://adf.ly/5MtCD
http://adf.ly/5MtCE
http://adf.ly/5MtCF
http://adf.ly/5MtCG
http://adf.ly/5MtCH
*سفر نشيد الانشاد*


http://adf.ly/5MtGg
http://adf.ly/5MtGi
http://adf.ly/5MtGk
http://adf.ly/5MtGl
http://adf.ly/5MtGm
http://adf.ly/5MtGn
http://adf.ly/5MtGo
http://adf.ly/5MtGp
http://adf.ly/5MtGq
http://adf.ly/5MtGr
http://adf.ly/5MtGs
http://adf.ly/5MtGt
http://adf.ly/5MtGu
http://adf.ly/5MtGv
http://adf.ly/5MtGw
http://adf.ly/5MtGx
* سفــــر ملاخــــــى*



http://adf.ly/5MtU4
http://adf.ly/5MtU6
http://adf.ly/5MtU7
http://adf.ly/5MtU8
http://adf.ly/5MtU9
http://adf.ly/5MtUA
*سفر أرميا
*

http://adf.ly/5MtiH
http://adf.ly/5MtiI
http://adf.ly/5MtiJ
http://adf.ly/5MtiK
http://adf.ly/5MtiL
http://adf.ly/5MtiM
http://adf.ly/5MtiN
http://adf.ly/5MtiO
http://adf.ly/5MtiP
http://adf.ly/5MtiQ
http://adf.ly/5MtiR
http://adf.ly/5MtiS
http://adf.ly/5MtiT
http://adf.ly/5MtiU
http://adf.ly/5MtiV
http://adf.ly/5MtiW
http://adf.ly/5MtiX
http://adf.ly/5MtiY
http://adf.ly/5MtwV
http://adf.ly/5MtwW
http://adf.ly/5MtwY
http://adf.ly/5MtwZ
http://adf.ly/5Mtwa
http://adf.ly/5Mtwb
http://adf.ly/5Mtwc
http://adf.ly/5Mtwe
*سفر الجامعه*


http://adf.ly/5Mu51
http://adf.ly/5Mu52
http://adf.ly/5Mu54
http://adf.ly/5Mu56
http://adf.ly/5Mu57
http://adf.ly/5Mu58
* سفر صموئيل الاول*


http://adf.ly/5Muio
http://adf.ly/5Muiq
http://adf.ly/5Muir
http://adf.ly/5Muit
http://adf.ly/5Muiv
http://adf.ly/5Muiz
http://adf.ly/5Muj3
http://adf.ly/5Muj6
http://adf.ly/5Muj7
http://adf.ly/5Muj8
http://adf.ly/5Muj9
http://adf.ly/5MujA
http://adf.ly/5MujB
http://adf.ly/5MujC
http://adf.ly/5MujD
http://adf.ly/5MujE
http://adf.ly/5MujF
http://adf.ly/5MujG
http://adf.ly/5Mv2H
http://adf.ly/5Mv2I
http://adf.ly/5Mv2J
http://adf.ly/5Mv2K
http://adf.ly/5Mv2L

*سفر صموئيل الثاني*


http://adf.ly/5Mv8f
http://adf.ly/5Mv8g
http://adf.ly/5Mv8h
http://adf.ly/5Mv8i
http://adf.ly/5Mv8j
http://adf.ly/5Mv8k
http://adf.ly/5Mv8l
http://adf.ly/5Mv8n
http://adf.ly/5Mv8o
http://adf.ly/5Mv8p
http://adf.ly/5Mv8q
http://adf.ly/5Mv8r
http://adf.ly/5Mv8s
http://adf.ly/5Mv8t
http://adf.ly/5Mv8u
http://adf.ly/5Mv8w
http://adf.ly/5Mv8x
http://adf.ly/5Mv8y
http://adf.ly/5MvLv
http://adf.ly/5MvLx
http://adf.ly/5MvLy
*سفر الملوك الاول*


http://adf.ly/5MvRL
http://adf.ly/5MvRN
http://adf.ly/5MvRP
http://adf.ly/5MvRQ
http://adf.ly/5MvRR
http://adf.ly/5MvRS
http://adf.ly/5MvRT
http://adf.ly/5MvRU
http://adf.ly/5MvRV
http://adf.ly/5MvRW
http://adf.ly/5MvRX
http://adf.ly/5MvRY
http://adf.ly/5MvRZ
http://adf.ly/5MvRa
http://adf.ly/5MvRb
http://adf.ly/5MvRc
http://adf.ly/5MvRd
http://adf.ly/5MvRe
http://adf.ly/5MvRf
*سفر الملوك الثاني*


http://adf.ly/5Mvhl
http://adf.ly/5Mvhm
http://adf.ly/5Mvhn
http://adf.ly/5Mvho
http://adf.ly/5Mvhp
http://adf.ly/5Mvhq
http://adf.ly/5Mvhr
http://adf.ly/5Mvhs
http://adf.ly/5Mvht
http://adf.ly/5Mvhu
http://adf.ly/5Mvhv
http://adf.ly/5Mvhw
http://adf.ly/5Mvhy

*ودى كانت نهاية  تفسير   اسفار العهد القديم للقمص داود لمعى*



*ثانيا العهد الجديد*

*اعمال الرسل*


http://adf.ly/5Mw7y
http://adf.ly/5Mw7z
http://adf.ly/5Mw80
http://adf.ly/5Mw81
http://adf.ly/5Mw82
http://adf.ly/5Mw84
http://adf.ly/5Mw85
http://adf.ly/5Mw86
http://adf.ly/5Mw87
http://adf.ly/5Mw88
http://adf.ly/5Mw89
http://adf.ly/5Mw8A
http://adf.ly/5Mw8B
http://adf.ly/5Mw8C
http://adf.ly/5Mw8D
http://adf.ly/5Mw8E
http://adf.ly/5Mw8F
http://adf.ly/5Mw8G
http://adf.ly/5Mw8H

*انجيل لوقا*


http://adf.ly/5MwbF
http://adf.ly/5MwbG
http://adf.ly/5MwbH
http://adf.ly/5MwbI
http://adf.ly/5MwbJ
http://adf.ly/5MwbK
http://adf.ly/5MwbL
http://adf.ly/5MwbM
http://adf.ly/5MwbN
http://adf.ly/5MwbO
http://adf.ly/5MwbP
http://adf.ly/5MwbQ
http://adf.ly/5MwbR
http://adf.ly/5MwbS
http://adf.ly/5MwbT
http://adf.ly/5MwbU
http://adf.ly/5MwbV
http://adf.ly/5MwbW
http://adf.ly/5MwuC
http://adf.ly/5MwuD
http://adf.ly/5MwuE
http://adf.ly/5MwuF
http://adf.ly/5MwuH
http://adf.ly/5MwuI
http://adf.ly/5MwuJ
http://adf.ly/5MwuK
http://adf.ly/5MwuL
http://adf.ly/5MwuM
http://adf.ly/5MwuN
http://adf.ly/5MwuO
http://adf.ly/5MwuP
http://adf.ly/5MwuQ
http://adf.ly/5MwuR
http://adf.ly/5MwuS
http://adf.ly/5MwuT
http://adf.ly/5MwuU
http://adf.ly/5MwuV
http://adf.ly/5MxBp
http://adf.ly/5MxBq
http://adf.ly/5MxBr
http://adf.ly/5MxBs
http://adf.ly/5MxBt
http://adf.ly/5MxBu
http://adf.ly/5MxBv
http://adf.ly/5MxBw
http://adf.ly/5MxBx
http://adf.ly/5MxBy
http://adf.ly/5MxBz
http://adf.ly/5MxC0
http://adf.ly/5MxC1
http://adf.ly/5MxC2
http://adf.ly/5MxC3
http://adf.ly/5MxC4
http://adf.ly/5MxC5
http://adf.ly/5MxC6
http://adf.ly/5MxC7
http://adf.ly/5MxQv
http://adf.ly/5MxQw
http://adf.ly/5MxQx
http://adf.ly/5MxQy
http://adf.ly/5MxQz
http://adf.ly/5MxR0
http://adf.ly/5MxR1
http://adf.ly/5MxR2
http://adf.ly/5MxR3
http://adf.ly/5MxR4
http://adf.ly/5MxR6
http://adf.ly/5MxR7
http://adf.ly/5MxR8
http://adf.ly/5MxR9
http://adf.ly/5MxRA
*انجيل متي*


http://adf.ly/5Mxpf
http://adf.ly/5Mxpg
http://adf.ly/5Mxph
http://adf.ly/5Mxpi
http://adf.ly/5Mxpj
http://adf.ly/5Mxpk
http://adf.ly/5Mxpl
http://adf.ly/5Mxpm
http://adf.ly/5Mxpn
http://adf.ly/5Mxpo
http://adf.ly/5Mxpp
http://adf.ly/5Mxpq
http://adf.ly/5Mxpr
http://adf.ly/5Mxps
http://adf.ly/5Mxpt
http://adf.ly/5Mxpu
http://adf.ly/5Mxpv
http://adf.ly/5Mxpw
http://adf.ly/5Mxpx
http://adf.ly/5My1I
http://adf.ly/5My1J
http://adf.ly/5My1K
http://adf.ly/5My1L
http://adf.ly/5My1M
http://adf.ly/5My1N
http://adf.ly/5My1O
http://adf.ly/5My1P
http://adf.ly/5My1Q
http://adf.ly/5My1R
http://adf.ly/5My1S
http://adf.ly/5My1T
http://adf.ly/5My1U
http://adf.ly/5My1V
http://adf.ly/5My1W
http://adf.ly/5My1X
http://adf.ly/5My1Y
http://adf.ly/5My1Z
http://adf.ly/5My1a
http://adf.ly/5MyEZ
http://adf.ly/5MyEb
http://adf.ly/5MyEc
http://adf.ly/5MyEd
http://adf.ly/5MyEe
http://adf.ly/5MyEf
http://adf.ly/5MyEg
http://adf.ly/5MyEh
http://adf.ly/5MyEi
http://adf.ly/5MyEj
http://adf.ly/5MyEk
http://adf.ly/5MyEl
http://adf.ly/5MyEm
http://adf.ly/5MyEn
http://adf.ly/5MyEo
http://adf.ly/5MyEp
http://adf.ly/5MyEq
 *انجيل مرقس*


http://adf.ly/5MyXQ
http://adf.ly/5MyXR
http://adf.ly/5MyXS
http://adf.ly/5MyXT
http://adf.ly/5MyXU
http://adf.ly/5MyXV
http://adf.ly/5MyXW
http://adf.ly/5MyXX
http://adf.ly/5MyXY
http://adf.ly/5MyXZ
http://adf.ly/5MyXa
http://adf.ly/5MyXb
http://adf.ly/5MyXc
http://adf.ly/5MyXd
http://adf.ly/5MyXe
http://adf.ly/5MyXf
http://adf.ly/5MyXg
http://adf.ly/5Myil
http://adf.ly/5Myim
http://adf.ly/5Myin
http://adf.ly/5Myio
http://adf.ly/5Myip
http://adf.ly/5Myiq
http://adf.ly/5Myis
http://adf.ly/5Myit
http://adf.ly/5Myiu
http://adf.ly/5Myiv
http://adf.ly/5Myiw
http://adf.ly/5Myix
http://adf.ly/5Myiy
http://adf.ly/5Myiz
http://adf.ly/5Myj0
http://adf.ly/5Myj1
*انجيل يوحنا*


http://adf.ly/5Mysm
http://adf.ly/5Myso
http://adf.ly/5Mysp
http://adf.ly/5Mysr
http://adf.ly/5Myss
http://adf.ly/5Myst
http://adf.ly/5Mysu
http://adf.ly/5Mysv
http://adf.ly/5Mysw
http://adf.ly/5Mysx
http://adf.ly/5Mysy
http://adf.ly/5Mysz
http://adf.ly/5Myt0
http://adf.ly/5Myt1
http://adf.ly/5Myt2
http://adf.ly/5Myt3
http://adf.ly/5Myt5
http://adf.ly/5Myt6
http://adf.ly/5Myt7
http://adf.ly/5Mz5y
http://adf.ly/5Mz5z
http://adf.ly/5Mz60
http://adf.ly/5Mz61
http://adf.ly/5Mz62
http://adf.ly/5Mz63
http://adf.ly/5Mz64
http://adf.ly/5Mz65
http://adf.ly/5Mz66
http://adf.ly/5Mz67
http://adf.ly/5Mz69
http://adf.ly/5Mz6A
http://adf.ly/5Mz6C
http://adf.ly/5Mz6D
http://adf.ly/5Mz6E
http://adf.ly/5Mz6F
http://adf.ly/5Mz6G
http://adf.ly/5Mz6J
http://adf.ly/5Mz6K
http://adf.ly/5MzJN
http://adf.ly/5MzJO
http://adf.ly/5MzJP
http://adf.ly/5MzJQ
http://adf.ly/5MzJR
http://adf.ly/5MzJS
http://adf.ly/5MzJT
http://adf.ly/5MzJU
http://adf.ly/5MzJV
http://adf.ly/5MzJY
http://adf.ly/5MzJZ
http://adf.ly/5MzJa
http://adf.ly/5MzJc
 *رسالة فليمون*


http://adf.ly/5MzW7
 *رساله فيلبي*


http://adf.ly/5MzW8
http://adf.ly/5MzW9
http://adf.ly/5MzWA
http://adf.ly/5MzWB
http://adf.ly/5MzWC
http://adf.ly/5MzWD
http://adf.ly/5MzWE
 *رسالة كولوسي*


http://adf.ly/5Mzjd
http://adf.ly/5Mzje
http://adf.ly/5Mzjf
http://adf.ly/5Mzjg
http://adf.ly/5Mzjh
http://adf.ly/5Mzji

*رسالة كورونثوس الاولى*


http://adf.ly/5Mzsj
http://adf.ly/5Mzsk
http://adf.ly/5Mzsl
http://adf.ly/5Mzsm
http://adf.ly/5Mzsn
http://adf.ly/5Mzso
http://adf.ly/5Mzsp
http://adf.ly/5Mzsq
http://adf.ly/5Mzsr
http://adf.ly/5Mzss
http://adf.ly/5Mzst
http://adf.ly/5Mzsu
http://adf.ly/5Mzsv
http://adf.ly/5Mzsx
http://adf.ly/5Mzsy
http://adf.ly/5Mzsz
http://adf.ly/5Mzt0
http://adf.ly/5Mzt1
http://adf.ly/5Mzt2
http://adf.ly/5N06O
http://adf.ly/5N06P
http://adf.ly/5N06Q
http://adf.ly/5N06R
http://adf.ly/5N06S
 *رسالة كورنثوس الثانية*


http://adf.ly/5NFIJ
http://adf.ly/5NFIL
http://adf.ly/5NFIO
http://adf.ly/5NFIR
http://adf.ly/5NFIS
http://adf.ly/5NFIT
http://adf.ly/5NFIX
http://adf.ly/5NFIb
http://adf.ly/5NFId
http://adf.ly/5NFIg
http://adf.ly/5NFIi
http://adf.ly/5NFIl
http://adf.ly/5NFIo
http://adf.ly/5NFIq
http://adf.ly/5NFIs
http://adf.ly/5NFIu
http://adf.ly/5NFIw
http://adf.ly/5NFIy
http://adf.ly/5NFJ0
 *رسالة يهوذا*


http://adf.ly/5NFkc

*رسالة يعقوب*


http://adf.ly/5NFoc
http://adf.ly/5NFod
http://adf.ly/5NFoe
http://adf.ly/5NFog
http://adf.ly/5NFoh
http://adf.ly/5NFoi
http://adf.ly/5NFoj
http://adf.ly/5NFok
http://adf.ly/5NFol
 *رسالة افسس*


http://adf.ly/5NFu2
http://adf.ly/5NFu3
http://adf.ly/5NFu4
http://adf.ly/5NFu5
http://adf.ly/5NFu6
http://adf.ly/5NFu8
http://adf.ly/5NFu9
http://adf.ly/5NFuB
http://adf.ly/5NFuC
http://adf.ly/5NFuD
http://adf.ly/5NFuE
http://adf.ly/5NFuG
http://adf.ly/5NFuH
http://adf.ly/5NFuJ
http://adf.ly/5NFuL
*رسالة العبرانين*


http://adf.ly/5NG8Z
http://adf.ly/5NG8a
http://adf.ly/5NG8b
http://adf.ly/5NG8c
http://adf.ly/5NG8d
http://adf.ly/5NG8f
http://adf.ly/5NG8g
http://adf.ly/5NG8h
http://adf.ly/5NG8i
http://adf.ly/5NG8j
http://adf.ly/5NG8k
http://adf.ly/5NG8m
http://adf.ly/5NG8n
http://adf.ly/5NG8o
http://adf.ly/5NG8p
http://adf.ly/5NG8q
http://adf.ly/5NG8r
http://adf.ly/5NG8s
http://adf.ly/5NGJm
http://adf.ly/5NGJp
http://adf.ly/5NGJr
 *رسالة بطرس الاولى*


http://adf.ly/5NGMH
http://adf.ly/5NGMI
http://adf.ly/5NGMJ
http://adf.ly/5NGMK
http://adf.ly/5NGML
http://adf.ly/5NGMM
http://adf.ly/5NGMN
http://adf.ly/5NGMO
http://adf.ly/5NGMP
http://adf.ly/5NGMQ
 *رسالة بطرس الثانية*


http://adf.ly/5NGTI
http://adf.ly/5NGTJ
http://adf.ly/5NGTK
http://adf.ly/5NGTL
http://adf.ly/5NGTM
 *رسالة تيموثاوس الاولى*


http://adf.ly/5NGXh
http://adf.ly/5NGXi
http://adf.ly/5NGXj
http://adf.ly/5NGXk
http://adf.ly/5NGXl
http://adf.ly/5NGXm
http://adf.ly/5NGXn
http://adf.ly/5NGXo
http://adf.ly/5NGXp

*رسالة تيموثاوس الثانية*

http://adf.ly/5NGdm
http://adf.ly/5NGdn
http://adf.ly/5NGdo
http://adf.ly/5NGdp
http://adf.ly/5NGdq
http://adf.ly/5NGds
http://adf.ly/5NGdv
 *رسالة تيطس*

http://adf.ly/5NGlL
http://adf.ly/5NGlN
http://adf.ly/5NGlO
http://adf.ly/5NGlP
http://adf.ly/5NGlQ
 *رسالة تسالونيكي الاولي*


http://adf.ly/5NGpp
http://adf.ly/5NGpq
http://adf.ly/5NGpr
http://adf.ly/5NGps
http://adf.ly/5NGpt
 
*رسالة تسالونيكي الثانية*


 http://adf.ly/5NGue
http://adf.ly/5NGuf
http://adf.ly/5NGug
 *رسالة رومية*


http://adf.ly/5NGyP
http://adf.ly/5NGyR
http://adf.ly/5NGyS
http://adf.ly/5NGyT
http://adf.ly/5NGyU
http://adf.ly/5NGyV
http://adf.ly/5NGyW
http://adf.ly/5NGyX
http://adf.ly/5NGyY
http://adf.ly/5NGyZ
http://adf.ly/5NGya
http://adf.ly/5NGyb
http://adf.ly/5NGyc
http://adf.ly/5NGyd
http://adf.ly/5NGye
http://adf.ly/5NGyf
http://adf.ly/5NGyg
http://adf.ly/5NGyh
http://adf.ly/5NGyi
http://adf.ly/5NHB9
http://adf.ly/5NHBA
http://adf.ly/5NHBB
http://adf.ly/5NHBC
http://adf.ly/5NHBD
http://adf.ly/5NHBE
http://adf.ly/5NHBF
http://adf.ly/5NHBG
http://adf.ly/5NHBI
http://adf.ly/5NHBL
http://adf.ly/5NHBM
 *رسالة غلاطية*


http://adf.ly/5NHHk
http://adf.ly/5NHHm
http://adf.ly/5NHHn
http://adf.ly/5NHHp
http://adf.ly/5NHHq
http://adf.ly/5NHHr
http://adf.ly/5NHHs
http://adf.ly/5NHHt
http://adf.ly/5NHHv
 *رسائل يوحنا*


http://adf.ly/5NHOp
http://adf.ly/5NHOq
http://adf.ly/5NHOr
http://adf.ly/5NHOs
http://adf.ly/5NHOt
http://adf.ly/5NHOu
http://adf.ly/5NHOv
http://adf.ly/5NHOw
 *سفر الرؤيا*


http://adf.ly/5NHUh
http://adf.ly/5NHUi
http://adf.ly/5NHUj
http://adf.ly/5NHUk
http://adf.ly/5NHUm
http://adf.ly/5NHUp
http://adf.ly/5NHUq
http://adf.ly/5NHUr
http://adf.ly/5NHUs
http://adf.ly/5NHUt
http://adf.ly/5NHUu
http://adf.ly/5NHUv
http://adf.ly/5NHUw
http://adf.ly/5NHUx
http://adf.ly/5NHUz
http://adf.ly/5NHV1
http://adf.ly/5NHV2
http://adf.ly/5NHV3
http://adf.ly/5NHV4
http://adf.ly/5NHhL
http://adf.ly/5NHhM
http://adf.ly/5NHhN
http://adf.ly/5NHhO
http://adf.ly/5NHhP
http://adf.ly/5NHhQ
http://adf.ly/5NHhR
http://adf.ly/5NHhS
http://adf.ly/5NHhT
http://adf.ly/5NHhU
http://adf.ly/5NHhV
http://adf.ly/5NHhW
http://adf.ly/5NHhX
http://adf.ly/5NHhY
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (19 فبراير 2012)

شكـــرا ليــك كتيــر​
+++ ربنــا يعـــوض محبتــك +++​


----------



## نيرفانا سمير (28 فبراير 2012)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 فبراير 2012)

ميرسى للتعب والمجهود
مجهود رررررائع
الرب يباركك


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2013)

اللينكات كلها مش شغالة


----------



## نجوي عوض (19 يونيو 2014)

When I click anywhere on the page it kick me out. It used to work what happened


----------



## oesi no (21 يونيو 2014)

انا بجهز موضوع جديد لتفاسير الكتاب المقدس
لو فيه تفسير معين عاوزينه قولوا وانا احطهللكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> انا بجهز موضوع جديد لتفاسير الكتاب المقدس
> لو فيه تفسير معين عاوزينه قولوا وانا احطهللكم



*يا ريت تفسير ابونا داوود لمعى .... سهل وعميق فى نفس الوقت*


----------



## oesi no (21 يونيو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يا ريت تفسير ابونا داوود لمعى .... سهل وعميق فى نفس الوقت*


جارى العمل عليه يا باشا 
خلصت رفع تفسير انجيل متى لو عاوزه انزلهولك دلوقتى  
وهكمل ان شاء الله كل يوم انجيل من الاناجيل لغايه ما اخلص العهد الجديد والقديم


----------



## مكارى رزق (6 أغسطس 2014)

ميرسى لتعبك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## e-Sword (20 أغسطس 2014)

اللينكات مش عارف شغالة ام لا ، ياريت حد يقولي علشان هي عايزة تسجيل من منتدي آخر


----------



## صبرى ثابت (10 أكتوبر 2015)

على فكرة الروابط دى مش شغاله


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (11 أكتوبر 2015)

الروابط قديمة
وهذا موقع القمص/داود لمعى به كل مايخصه
http://www.frdawoodlameysermons.com/?m=0


----------



## tadros salama (27 يناير 2018)

الرب يعوض تغب محبتكم


----------

